# Impact Driver Questions



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I've never owned an impact driver before, so I don't know really know what to expect from one. I picked up a Mastercraft 10.8 Lithium from Canadian Tire. 850 in-lb torque. 

I tried driving some 3" deck screews into a 4x4 and it started racheting half way in. Is that normal?

HD has a ridgid 14v for about the same price. It has 1400 in-lb torque. I think I'll pick that one up instead, unless someone has a reason why more torque might be a bad thing.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes the ratcheting is normal. It is a nice feature that won't strip the screw as easily as the standard drill will. I have the bosch 12v and it is a beast. I use it all the time where the larger won't fit. It is also nice to send bolts in as well.


----------



## Jack's Building (Jan 31, 2007)

The clicking is normal, it is the sound of the inpacts. I do not know the torque numbers, but my DeWalt 18v will send a screw all the way through a 2x4s edge (4"), provided you have a long enough bit. I do not see any disavantages with more power. :thumbup:However, a large battery can get in the way / change the ballance compaired to a 10.8 unit. Impact drivers are very sentive, so you can set the screw where you want it with pratice.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Impacts are great. But I still use my drill/driver a lot even for screwing things down. They have a place but if I need to screw off a deck my drill comes out, not my impact.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Impacts are great. But I still use my drill/driver a lot even for screwing things down. They have a place but if I need to screw off a deck my drill comes out, not my impact.


Really? I would have thought an impact would be perfect for decking.


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone used an impact driver with a holesaw kit for e.g. drilling 70mm holes into kitchen base unit carcasses? Or do holesaw mandrils not work with impact drivers as they are like quarter inch chuck only?

I find using my battery drill for this knackers it up! as does using the hammer drill mode :-( (makita 18v)


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

All the impact drivers I have seen have either a 3/8 or 1/2" mount for a socket, or a 1/4" quick-release chuck. There are no variable tightening chucks for these things that I have seen on Ryobi, DeWalt, Makita and whatever else they are selling at Home Depot.

Best to use a big drill. I use a DeWalt 36V drill for drilling 2and9/16th holes with a Milwaukee forsner bit. Works great. I've also used with with a 4" holesaw. Also no issues.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I love my Dewalt 14.4 Once you get used to it you'll love using one too. I mostly use mine for screwing down plywood subfloors on flooring jobs. Homeowners don't like it because it makes alot of noise, but I don't care because it makes me feel manly:gun_bandana:


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 30, 2007)

Cordless impact drivers are like crack must be. Just try one and you can't stop. First two I ever saw in the early 90's were a Bosch and a B&D contractor grade cordless impact driver with a variable speed in the trigger and a variable clutch -- I'm suprised that they don't all have variable clutches. I immediately went looking for everything I could find to scr.. I mean fasten. The Bosch was okay but I saw more of them come back to my repair shop -- the Makitas held up better.

I use mine with sockets for nut driving almost as much as lag and long screws. Great for decking, cabinet hanging -- the kids' Christmas presents (some assembly required) go together in a jif.

If I needed one today I would look seriously at the Panasonic one with the digital clutch but would probably go back to Makita b/c of good experience.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

BuildingHomes said:


> All the impact drivers I have seen have either a 3/8 or 1/2" mount for a socket, or a 1/4" quick-release chuck.


Actually, those with a 3/8 or 1/2" square drive are impact _wrenches_. Impact _drivers_ are standard with the 1/4" quick release chuck.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Ted W said:


> Actually, those with a 3/8 or 1/2" square drive are impact _wrenches_. Impact _drivers_ are standard with the 1/4" quick release chuck.


Yes that is true.. The ones I had come with the quick-release 1/4" chuck adapter.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I dont have a impact driver YET, I always hated them until I used one a few weeks ago and now I want one. The only benefit I seen was it doesnt strip out the screw head.


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi my name is Evan and I'm a Impact-aholic.. 

I use it for EVERYTHING!!! I have two 18v dewalts..probably my favorite tool in my trailor


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I just purchased the Bosch Impact driver at the homecreapo today for around $200. I will provide some feedback once I field test it---playing with screws around my house does not count.

BTW the free belt holder is a POS.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have an 18v Dewalt one, I used it for a week and gave up, I can't stand the racket it makes. It sits in my truck till I need it for driving tapcons.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris G said:


> Really? I would have thought an impact would be perfect for decking.


Since I bought my Makita 18v Li-on Impact, that's about all I use for a drill/driver on the jobsite. 1/4" quick change chuck, I use a DeWalt countersink bit to open up the wood/composite, then a Senco Duraspin 12" bit to run screws (don't have to bend over as far with a 12" bit). It's the lightest drill/driver I've ever used - which means a lot when it's either in my hand or hanging off my belt 8-12 hours a day! (It has a built in metal belt clip that works hard and a light that is pointed at where you're screwing- light turns on when you press the trigger.) I wear ear buds with my iPod shuffle to mask the sound.
Go to your local lumberyard or consumer big box and play with one. Run some screws. It's noisy, for sure, but makes the job easier. And that's what new toys are for...

Mac


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys don't find them overheating when constantly screwing down deck boards? I put a small (7x12) composite deck on the back of my house and found about a quarter of the way through mine was burning hot. It's a Ridgid 18V, switched to an employees Ryobi 18V and it did the same thing. Comments, Suggestions?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Do they make these driveres where you can turn off the impact? I think they should then you could use a drill bit in there if you need a pilot hole.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Since I bought my Makita 18v Li-on Impact, that's about all I use for a drill/driver on the jobsite. 1/4" quick change chuck, I use a DeWalt countersink bit to open up the wood/composite, then a Senco Duraspin 12" bit to run screws (don't have to bend over as far with a 12" bit). It's the lightest drill/driver I've ever used - which means a lot when it's either in my hand or hanging off my belt 8-12 hours a day! (It has a built in metal belt clip that works hard and a light that is pointed at where you're screwing- light turns on when you press the trigger.) I wear ear buds with my iPod shuffle to mask the sound.
> Go to your local lumberyard or consumer big box and play with one. Run some screws. It's noisy, for sure, but makes the job easier. And that's what new toys are for...
> 
> Mac


After buying both of the drills that I mentioned in my first post, I though I would just return the one I didn't like. Nope, I mean, who returns toys?

They get used far more than any other drill I have. A little noisy, but what the heck. 

I plug my ipod into an inMotion: 

It was one the first models, so it's about 3 years old now. It looks completely trashed, but it still sounds great. Around $125? I think. Pretty big sound for a tiny unit. 

I thought about the ear buds, but I'm too afraid I won't hear something I should, and don't the wires get in the way?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Do they make these driveres where you can turn off the impact? I think they should then you could use a drill bit in there if you need a pilot hole.


They work great with drill bits. Mine came with assortment of spades, augers, masonry, and regular bits. The driver doesn't start impacting until it gets a good dose of resistance, so it works as good as any drill, within reason of course. It will start impacting with larger spade bits and big holes.


----------

